# Why in the world would a man want to be skinny and not muscular?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 25, 2014)

What in the world? 

When I go to the gym there is this one guy who does cardio for like 2 hours. He runs and runs and runs. Doesn't lift any weights. Guy looks like a little skinny nerd.

Why would anyone want to be like that?


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe he's a cross country runner? But even those guys can benefit from a lil weight resistance.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 25, 2014)

How is his training/goals affecting you? 


Why do you care?


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 25, 2014)

I think we have someone with a lot of self image problems. Bro I don't care what others look like. Fat or skinny who cares if they don't stink I don't care. 

No matter how they look someone likes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 25, 2014)

What in the Hell?

When I go to IMF there is one guy who asks the dumbest questions like every day.  He posts and posts and posts.  Doesn't lift any weights.  Acts like a dumbass nerd.

Why would anyone want to be like that?


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> What in the Hell?
> 
> When I go to IMF there is one guy who asks the dumbest questions like every day.  He posts and posts and posts.  Doesn't lift any weights.  Acts like a dumbass nerd.
> 
> Why would anyone want to be like that?



Cause he's probably a weak ass, douchebag wannabe, jersey shore looking, fake ass, crossfitting, cross dressing homo....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

So  I'm at the gym, training back and shoulders. Group of chumps over by  one of the squat racks, and immediately it was clear none of them  lifted. The runt of the litter, wearing a snapback and a &#147;hype&#148; shirt,  had the most impoverished legs I have ever laid eyes upon. Seriously,  dude would make a pro marathon runner look like he had the legs of Jay  Culter. Utterly disgraceful. 

While I was resting between  my sets, I observed the group performing what can only be described as a  comedy act in the squat rack. First, they loaded up 100kgs and  performed 3-5 reps with terrible ROM. "Strong cartilage, good luck with  your ruptured tendon goals of 2014", I thought. They then proceeded to  attempt 24&#148; box jumps, all of them failing multiple times. Seriously,  this showing was advertisement for birth control. Finally, I witnessed  one of them lie down on the floor of the squat rack, and attempt to  bench 70kgs. He hit failure on his second rep and had to be rescued by  &#147;pump patrol&#148;, and by pump I mean no pump at all, phaggots.

 I&#146;d  had enough by this point and marched over. &#147;Sup brah&#148; one of them said  in a shitty Australian accent; clearly they had just watched a Zyzz  video, and automatically thought they were the new aesthetics crew. 

 &#147;Why are you here?!&#148; I bellowed. 
 &#147;Just making gains, brah, you mirin?&#148; the snapback individual replied
 &#147;U WOT MATE? YOU CLEARLY HAVE NEVER EXPERIENCED HYPERTROPHY IN YOUR  LIFE- UPPER BODY IS TERRIBLE, AND WHO WAS LEGS? 1.56/10 AT BEST, NOT  REMOTELY MIRIN AT ALL.&#148;

 &#147;You&#146;re just a hater man, bet you&#146;re on roids too. And probably creatine&#148; the snide little wretch replied.
 &#147;I&#146;LL SHOW YOU A SNAPBACK!&#148; I roared, picking him up in a similar  fashion to how Bane picks up Batman, and broke him on my knee.
 I  stared another of them in the eye, penetrating his very soul (no homo)  before skewering him on a barbell, and casting it across the gym floor.  Using my superior leg strength, I punted the final lowlife, who flew  like a bullet into and through the far wall. By this point, I had  attracted a far amount of attention. 

&#147;Is this not why you are here? Are  you not entertained?!&#148; I asked the crowd. They quickly scattered to  allow me to leave, knowing I was borderline on maximum rage, and the  city could not afford to rebuild again so quickly. Lats flared, I strode  outside, and took a breath of fresh air. &#147;Ah, a good workout, now time  to assimilate!&#148; I thought. I proceeded to drive home in my Audi R8,  sipping whey. 

 Peace out, bye


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 25, 2014)

Great story SFW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Great story SFW


Mary  lives in the small town of Nazareth. She's a legit 10/10 HBB (no  blaspheme). Joseph, a young bodybuilder, weds her as they are  aesthetically compatible. 

 One day, the angel Zyzz appears to  Mary, telling her she's been chosen by Zeus to bear the Son of God, who  will save their people. 

 Meanwhile, the evil King Cardio is worried about a prophecy of a new king who will be an aesthetic  messiah for his people. He declares a census to make everyone return to  his ancestral gym. Mary and Joseph decide they must travel to the  Bethlehem Golds Gym, which is Joseph&#146;s birthplace. The walk is long and  catabolic, so Mary rides a Donkey to preserve her gains. 

 At  about the same time, three wise brahs in Australia, who have been  studying the scriptures of the Bodybuilding.com forums decide to follow a  guiding star, as this marks where the new king of aesthetics shall be  born. They bring with them 3 gifts; A box of bronkaid, Gold Standad whey, and a 30ml Jug of Test E. These, they hope, will appease the king of kings, and bring  him gains. 

 Just as Mary and Joseph reach the gym, Mary starts  bicep contractions. Joseph does some high intensity sprints around,  looking for a place for her delivery, but all that's offered is a squat  rack. Just as she gives birth, the three celestial bodies line up, and a  shaft of white light falls on the squat rack. Apparitions of Steve  Cook, Jeff Seid, and Chestbrah appear, and begin to play heavenly  trumpets, signifying the birth of the new king, and the start of the age  of aesthetics. The 3 wise brahs present their gifts for the king of  kings, who is most pleased.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2014)

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> what in the hell?
> 
> When i go to imf there is one guy who asks the dumbest questions like every day.  He posts and posts and posts.  Doesn't lift any weights.  Acts like a dumbass nerd.
> 
> Why would anyone want to be like that?



lol!


Well I thought I saw it all yesterday. Today I walked in and there he was running and running. Then he got on the bike and rode it for 20 minutes. Then went into the mens locker room, changed shirts, and came back out and did another hour of running. WTF? The guy is in his 60's and looks like he is dying he is so thin. I want to hand him a protein shake and have him lift something. He is so frail!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 26, 2014)

SFW said:


> Mary  lives in the small town of Nazareth. She's a legit 10/10 HBB (no  blaspheme). Joseph, a young bodybuilder, weds her as they are  aesthetically compatible.
> 
> One day, the angel Zyzz appears to  Mary, telling her she's been chosen by Zeus to bear the Son of God, who  will save their people.
> 
> ...



lol I can get into this story. It's more believable than that immaculate reception shit.....oh wait, I seen that!





I meant conception....


----------

